# Wasserkühlung ist ausgelaufen (Raijintek triton)



## TheDiabolo (27. Juni 2015)

*Wasserkühlung ist ausgelaufen (Raijintek triton)*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Hatte mich erst gewundert das die wakü so Geräusche macht aber dachte da wäre Nur Luft in der Leitung.. auch wasserblasen habe ich in den Schläuchen gesehen.. als ich aber mal genauer hingesehen hAbe ist mir auf der graka ein roter fleck aufgefallen.. habe sofort den pc ausgeschaltet. Meine wasserkühlung raijintek triton hat einen haarriss im kunstoffbehälter der auf der cpu sitzt. Ob die graka Folgeschäden hat, kann ich noch nicht sagen (gtx 970 ~350€). Und ob ich die wakü ersetzt  bekomme, weiß ich auch nicht. Kennt sich da einer aus? Greift da die Garantie des Herstellers oder des Verkäufers (mindfactory)? Wie sieht es mit dem schaden der graka aus? Mit was kann ich am besten das rote halb eingebrannte Wasser entfernen auf der graka? (wenn ich es denn wollte, falls die Garantie nicht greift). Die graka machte mir beim einschalten kurz paar bildfehler, vermutlich da die wakü beim anlaufen etwas Auslieferung nehme ich an. lief dann aber ohne Probleme ein paar stunden.. dann bemerkte ich den Fleck und schaltete das system aus. Hat jemand ein paar hilfreiche tipps? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nachty (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ist ausgelaufen (Raijintek triton)*

Versuch mit feuchtem Papiertuch sauber zu bekommen, trocknen lassen. Solllte ja laufen da sie ja nicht durchgebrannt ist.


----------



## Noxxphox (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ist ausgelaufen (Raijintek triton)*

grafikarte ausbauen..
wenn se eine backplate hat demontieren....

die katte auf di rückweite auf nen zewa oder so legen damit das geöbste mal abgesaugt wird sozusagn....
nach n halben tag graka aufstellen und belüften lasen.......mindestens 24h lufttrocknen lasen
danach entweder nochmal nen tag lufttrocknen...oooooder nochmal drüberföhnen....
hab paar spritzer waser ins netzteil bekomen...ich habs 4 tage trocknen lasen... also da liber auf numer sicher gehen....

aber wen sie schonmal feler anzeigte könen ströme di durch die gegend irten die karte beschädigt haben...das weist du aber erst nachm trocknen

und bite nen es nicht wakü...es ist keine wakü... es ist ne kowakü


----------



## Aldeguerra (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ist ausgelaufen (Raijintek triton)*

Übel


----------



## Noxxphox (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ist ausgelaufen (Raijintek triton)*

ok hat keine backplate... die bilder wolten bei mi r ned laden deswegen hab ichs nicht gesehen....
ich rate zu etwas aceton haltigem nagelackentferner ider eine art spiritus weil sich damit auf dem ätzbeständigem pcb gut rückstände entfernen lasen... anschliesen vorgehen wi von mir beschriben.... aber vorher definitiv die ablagerung entfernen...sonst erhizt sich das...wird flüsig und schliest ev beim zweiten versuch war kurz [emoji14]


----------



## TheDiabolo (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ist ausgelaufen (Raijintek triton)*

Und wie sieht es eurer Meinung nach mit der Garantie aus? Hersteller der wakü (kowakü -.-) oder Verkäufer? Oder gar nicht?


----------



## evilgrin68 (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ist ausgelaufen (Raijintek triton)*

Darum gehört kein Wasser in einen PC...

Zur Garantie. Mindfactory wird sich da bestimmt nichts annehmen. Ich würde mich an Raijintek direkt wenden. Wie alt ist die Kühlung? Besteht überhaupt Garantieanspruch? Eventuell musst du die Kühlung an den Hersteller einschicken, zwecks Prüfung ob ein Materialfehler vorliegt.


----------



## yingtao (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ist ausgelaufen (Raijintek triton)*

Zur Gewährleistung. Wann wurde die Kowakü gekauft? In den ersten 6 Monaten muss der Händler/Hersteller nachweisen dass du am Defekt schuld bist, danach musst du beweisen das der Defekt von Anfang an vorhanden war bzw. kein Defekt durch normale Nutzung ist. Ich würde einfach mal Mindfactory anschreiben und denen den Fall schildern. Mal gucken was die sagen und parallel auch mal Rajintek anschreiben und hören was die sagen. In der Regel geht die RMA über den Hersteller direkt schneller als wenn man das ganze über den Händler macht. Einige Händler haben festen Termine wann Dinge zur RMA abgeholt werden wodurch lange Wartezeiten entstehen können.

Eine wichtige Frage ist ob du irgendwas an der Kowakü gemacht hast. Die gibt es ja mit verschieden gefärbter Flüssigkeit und es gibt auch ein Set mit klarer Flüssigkeit die man dann selber färben kann. Sollte man die Kowakü öffnen um das Kühlmittel zu färben verliert man aber seinen Anspruch auf Gewährleistung und selbes gilt wenn man die Kowakü erweitert.


----------



## Combi (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ist ausgelaufen (Raijintek triton)*

es gab schon vor einigen monaten berichte von usern,dass deren agb´s risse und sprünge nach nur ein paar tagen benutzung vorweisen konnten.
du bist also kein einzelfall.
die graka bekommst du mit einem flüchtigen lösungsmittel sauber und ner menge wattestäbchen..
mit zewa kommst du nicht in die zwischenräume und zewa fusselt dir die graka voll.kannste nur mit tupfen.
versuch mal feuerzeugbenzin.zb zippo benzin.
damit sollte es abgehen.
such die rechnung von dem schrottding raus,rechne nach ob du noch garantie hast,
und schreib den händler an,wo du das ding gekauft hast.

und check nach der säuberung deine graka auf herz und nieren.
in allen taktungen und belastungszuständen.
wenn du auch nur eine artefaktbildung bekommst,was vorher nicht der fall war,hat se nen defekt behalten.
dadurch kann die dann auch jederzeit ein totalausfall werden.

da weis ich wieder,warum ich diese flüssigkeitsdinger nicht mag.
meine wakü´s sind alle dicht,haben etliches mehr kühlpower und sind modular.
ne kleine wakü zu bauen ist kein hexenwerk,kann jeder....ok,es gibt auch honks mit händen,die nur zum hammer halten taugen,
aber im grunde ist es einfach und macht spass zu bauen.


----------



## SpatteL (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ist ausgelaufen (Raijintek triton)*



evilgrin68 schrieb:


> Darum gehört kein Wasser in einen PC...


Das ist Quatsch.
Eine ordentliche AIO oder eine sauber zusammengebaute Costum-WaKü ist dicht und da passiert auch nix.
Die Triton sind einfach minderwertig. Da gibt es schon etliche Berichte von Usern.


----------



## VJoe2max (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ist ausgelaufen (Raijintek triton)*

Diese allermeisten AIO- bzw. Kompakt-Waküs sind halt Fehlkonstruktionen - das waren sie von Anfang an. Speziell bei diesem Teil wundert es mich überhaupt nicht, dass die extrem billig gemachten und auch billig wirkenden Acryl-ABs reihenweise reißen und die darunter liegende, meist vergleichsweise teure, Hardware bewässern. 
Das ist imho wieder ein typischer Fall, bei dem auch die meisten Tester eine schlechte Figur gemacht haben, denn manch einer hat sich ja sogar dazu hinreißen lassen das Ding förmlich zu empfehlen ohne die offensichtliche Schwachstellen überhaupt anzusprechen oder wenigstens selbst mittelfristige Erfahrungen damit zu sammeln. Unbedarfte Käufer die sich dann an solche Ratschläge halten, haben dann eben das nachsehen. 

Grundsätzlich muss man aber bei allen billigen AIO-Waküs konstatieren, dass man eben das bekommt, was der Preis rechtfertigt - nämlich Schrott oder zumindest keine Qualität. Eine richtige Wakü ist nicht nur deshalb etwas teurer, weil sie individueller ist, sondern vor allem weil man bei den meisten (nicht allen) Bauteilen im Durchschnitt einfach bessere Verarbeitungs- und Materialqualität sowie sich daraus ergebende Zuverlässigkeit erhält. Ein beliebtes Argument von Kompakt-Wakü Käufern ist ja, dass sie glauben eine AIO bzw. KoWaKü sei einfach nur deshalb, weil sie nicht selbst zusammengebaut wurde sicherer. Normalerweise ist aber das Gegenteil der Fall und vor allem hat man bei einer richtigen Wakü die Kontrolle darüber und kann Schwachstellen von vorn herein vermeiden. 

Im Endeffekt ist natürlich vor allem der Preis das wahre Kaufargument, welches Kompakt-Waküs ihre Verkaufserfolge in den letzten Jahren beschert hat, aber man muss auch ganz klar sagen, dass hier eben wie so oft häufig gilt: Wer billig kauf kauft zwei mal. Selbst wenn eine AIO bzw. Kompakt-Wakü nicht ausläuft (das ist dann doch eher auf offensichtliche Fehlkonstruktionen wie das hier besprochene Modell beschränkt), so ist die Lebensdauer im realen Einsatz in den meisten Fällen deutlich geringer als die einer richtigen Wakü - nicht zuletzt, weil viele Käufer das Ding bald leid sind und sich dann doch was Richtiges kaufen oder wieder zu Luftkühlung wechseln. Außerdem sind Kompakt-Waküs  im Normalfall natürlich auch kühltechnisch keine Konkurrenz zu echten Waküs und auch die Erweiterbaren sind in der Hinsicht stets suboptimal - von der allgemeinen Pumpen- uns Entkopplungproblematik sowie den oftmals relativ schlechten mitgelieferten Radiatoren und Lüftern mal ganz zu schweigen. Zwar gab es unbestreitbar in den letzten Jahren im Durchschnitt ein paar kleine Verbesserungen aber die grundlegenden Nachteile können natürlich nicht eliminiert werden bei der Bauweise. Man sollte sich daher vllt. vor dem Kauf solcher Teile mal überlegen, woher der geringe Preis wohl kommen mag. Dass er kein Hinweis auf zuverlässige und hochwertige Bauteile ist, sollte eigentlich jedem einleuchten. Wenn dann noch so etwas wie diese (Zeit-)Wasserbombe im Sinne eines billig wirkenden transparenten Kunststoff-AB dazu kommt, sollten eigentlich alle Alarmglocken schrillen - ganz egal was in irgendwelchen Kurztests dazu steht . 

Aus meiner Sicht trifft bei so einem Schaden leider vor allem den Nutzer selbst die Schuld, auch wenn Käuferschutz und Gewährleistungsregeln in der Realität zumindest die finanziellen Schäden am an sich wertlosesten Teil (nämlich am Gerät selbst) abdecken können. Folgeschäden wird aber kaum ein Anbieter regulieren, wenn er nicht besondere Gründe dafür hat. Wer solchen Billigschrott verkauft, kann mit der zweifelsohne überschaubaren Marge nicht auch noch die ganzen Folgeschäden die sein Produkt verursacht abdecken und wird sich entsprechend gegen solche Forderungen absichern oder sich zumindest entsprechend verhalten, um in der Mehrzahl der Fälle ungeschoren davon zu kommen. Wer hat schon Lust sich wegen so einem Billig-Produkt ewig herum zu streiten. Wenn es doch mal zur Regulierung von Folgeschäden kommt, dann wohl am ehesten wenn der Kunde sich wie Rumpelstilzchen aufführt und der Händler endlich seine Ruhe haben will, oder weil man sich von einzelnen so besänftigten Kunden eine trotz allem wohlwollende Bewertung seines Service verspricht und auf deren Multiplikatorwirkung in den einschlägigen Foren hofft. Das Produkt wird so freilich nicht besser, aber es gibt ja immer noch Leute genug die sich trotzdem so ein Ding zulegen, selbst wenn die Schwächen allgemein bekannt sind...

Bei großen Händlern wie MF besteht zwar wohl am ehesten die Chance auf Kulanz auch bei Folgeschäden vllt. noch etwas heraus zu schlagen, aber man sollte sich nicht wundern, dass die Hardwarepreise ständig steigen, denn für die Händler sind derartige Belastungen natürlich im Endeffekt auch nur durch Umlage auf die Kunden zu finanzieren. Letztlich muss man also konstatieren, dass die häufig reflexartig aufkommende Forderungen Folgeschäden finanziell ungeschehen zu machen, sofern dies nicht ausdrücklich mit der Garantie einen Produkts einhergeht (was so gut wie nie der Fall ist), letztendlich eine Art asoziales Verhalten ist, und auch den eigenen Geldbeutel zukünftig belastet. 

Im Übrigen gab es offenbar vergleichsweise schon ziemlich viele derartige Schäden speziell mit diesem Teil, die in Foren gezeigt wurden. So gut wie immer  ist der AB gerissen. Das ist eine offensichtliche Schwachstelle und bei  Standard-ATX-Konfiguration ist just diese Schwachstelle auch noch genau  an der Position im System untergebracht wo sie den meisten Schaden  anrichten kann. Da könnte man schon fast Bösartigkeit dahinter vermuten,  aber ich vermute Naivität und/oder mangelnde Kenntnisse im werkstoffkundlichen Bereich dürften wohl die wahren Gründe sein, warum man sich  beim Hersteller auf dieses Experiment eingelassen hat. Zudem wollte man sicher einen Showeffekt zur Abgrenzung von der Konkurrenz haben, aber der Schuss geht, wie man sieht, nach hinten los. Man kann meiner Meinung nach eigentlich nur jedem  der so ein Teil noch benutzt, raten es schnellstmöglich auszubauen und der Wertstoffkette zuzuführen. Schlimm genug, dass der Müllberg so unnötig weiter wächst, aber er wird noch größer je mehr Hardware beim Defekt dieser Dinger mit in den Tod gerissen wird.

Meine Hoffnung besteht ja darin, dass der Hersteller das Teil aus dem Verkehr zieht und dann meinetwegen eine Nachfolgemodell präsentiert, bei dem wenigstens die Haupt-Schwachstelle entfernt wurde. Ansonsten werden Therads dieser Art wohl zur Gewohnheit werden und an Zeiten von WaterWetter und Co. zurück erinnern. Aber ich vermute, dass sich da nichts tun wird, bis die Rückläuferquote wirklich auch wirtschaftlich zu Buche schlägt. Es wird ja trotz der geringen Preise noch was an den Dingern verdient, denn sonst würden Kompakt-Waküs ja nicht den Markt überschwemmen (Wortspiel ). Man kann sich im Umkehrschluss ausrechnen was das für qualitätssteigernde Überlegungen, die die Marge schmälern könnten, bedeutet. Die wahre Nische für solche Kühlungen ist eigentlich recht klein, aber man hat es geschafft das Zeug durch intensive Werbung und flächendeckende Versorgung der Tester mit Samples salonfähig zu machen, was das Käuferpotential weit über die eigentliche Nische hinaus erweitert hat. Das rächt sich jetzt ganz abgesehen von den grundlegenden Nachteilen eben bei manchen Modellen in der hier gezeigten Weise. Schlimm daran ist auch, dass so etwas auch wieder Rückwirkungen auf das allgemeine Vertrauen in die Wakü-Technik hat, obwohl diese damit eigentlich wenig zu tun hat, obwohl natürlich die Problematik mit den ungetemperten Plexiglas-ABs auch bei richtigen Waküs vorkommt. Aber hier kann man im Gegensatz zu Kompakt-Waküs gegenwirken und hat Alternativen.


Zum konkreten Fall:

 Zur Hardware-Rettung wurden ja schon Tipps gegeben. Grundsätzlich sind leicht flüchtige Reinigungsmittel, die Wasser verdrängen ein guter Tipp, aber statt Feuerzeugbenzin würde ich gleich zu noch saubererem und noch schneller und Rückstandsfrei flüchtigem Waschbenzin raten. Mann sollte aber vorher die Verträglichkeit mit dem Lötlack auf der Platine an einer unauffälligen Stelle testen. Auch Isopropanol wird häufig empfohlen, aber gerade in den Kappilarspalten unter Chips erzielt man damit nicht unbedingt eine Verdrängung des Wassers. 
Außerdem hat sich die Methode bewährt alle Kühler und Anbauteile abzuschrauben und die betroffenen Komponenten in einer Geschirrspülmaschine zu reinigen bevor man mit Waschbenzin o. Ä. ran geht. Da man meist ohnehin nichts zu verlieren hat, sorgt diese Methode gerade bei Kühlmitteln mit Zusätzen dafür, dass deren Rückstände auch sauber entfernt werden. Lange und gründliche Trocknung ist aber in jedem Fall sinnvoll - evtl. sogar mit Hilfe eine Ofens bei geringer Temperatur (<=50°C). Mit Druckluft sollte man vorsichtig umgehen, aber bei niedrigen Drücken ist auch das ein probates Mittel das verwendete Reinigungsmittel aus Spalten und Ecken schneller raus zu bekommen.

Die AIO-Wakü würde ich fachgerecht entsorgen und die Kosten als Lehrgeld abschreiben. So ist der Lerneffekt auch nachhaltiger, denn sonst lässt man sich in ein paar Jahren vllt. wieder zu derartigen Schnapsideen hinreißen. Im Zweifelsfalls bekommst du im Regelfall sowieso nur ein neues solches Ding als Ersatz. Das ist für den Händler oder den Hersteller im Normalfall billiger als den Kaufpreis zu erstatten. Und selbst wenn man dieses Ersatz-Gerät dann natürlich unter Volk bringen könnte, um finanziell nicht komplett auf dem Schaden sitzen zu bleiben (einbauen wird man es so oder so nicht wieder), ist das eigentlich unfair gegenüber dem potentiellen Käufer. Du würdest dir so ein Teil ja schließlich auch nicht mehr an den Hals reißen. Letztendlich dient es der Müllvermeidung auf Ersatz zu verzichten .


----------



## Noxxphox (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ist ausgelaufen (Raijintek triton)*



Combi schrieb:


> es gab schon vor einigen monaten berichte von usern,dass deren agb´s risse und sprünge nach nur ein paar tagen benutzung vorweisen konnten.
> du bist also kein einzelfall.
> die graka bekommst du mit einem flüchtigen lösungsmittel sauber und ner menge wattestäbchen..
> mit zewa kommst du nicht in die zwischenräume und zewa fusselt dir die graka voll.kannste nur mit tupfen.
> ...


du meinst aber trsten nach ordentlicher trocknukg oder?
nur weil du nix mehr sist oder spürts sind nochh imer massig wasseratome da... das reicht um den strom hinzuleiten wo er nicht hin soll...

abtupfen...und min 24h lifttrocknen lasen... im warmen... umso länger umso besser


----------



## TheDiabolo (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ist ausgelaufen (Raijintek triton)*

Oh man.. pünktlich zum Wochenende.. bin nur froh das mobo und mein cpu (i7 4790k) nix abbekommen haben. Habe die wakü mitlerweile ausgebaut. Nachher kommt erstmal der Stock kühler in den pc  dann wird auch der Takt von 4,5ghz wieder runtergeschraubt erstmal  zur Reinigung der graka wurden ja einige Dinge jetzt genannt.. nagellackentferner mit azeton hätte ich hier.. ein versuch wert oder nicht so ratsam? Ich hoffe das nach Reinigung der graka wieder alles gut läuft.. natürlich werde ich sie entsprechend trocknen lassen. Habe ja zum Glück ein sli system, von daher läuft ja eine Karte noch einwandfrei übers we. Muss ich dann halt durch. Ja ich habe die wakü an der dafür vorgesehen stelle zwecks der Einfärbung geöffnet. Aber erlischt dadurch wirklich DIE GANZE garantie, auch wenn es ein ganz anderer MaterialFehler ist der das Problem verursacht hat? Ich meine das öffnen und schließen eines dafür vorgesehenen Verschlusses ruft ja kein riss am anderen Ende des Gehäuses hervor. Zum alter der kowakü: ich schaue gleich nochmal naCh aber sie dürfte noch keine 6 Monate alt sein. Ich denke ich werde mir nächste Woche eine gute luftkühlung kaufen (hatte vorher den bequiet dark Rock pro 3, evtl wieder den, der kühlte leiser und besser als diese kowakü) und VIELLEICHT in ein paar Monaten eine richtige wakü zusammenkaufen.. aber den hersteller werde ich trotzdem anschreiben und mein bestes versuchen.. egal ob Garantie erloschen oder nicht.. versuch macht klug.. und wer minderwertige Ware verkauft...... ich hatte mir etliche Tests angesehen und alle sagten top zu dem preis.. und sogar erweiterbar.. tja.. ich bin geimpft.. nie wieder eine billige kowakü!!


----------



## VJoe2max (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ist ausgelaufen (Raijintek triton)*

Nein - bitte nicht Aceton ran gehen! Damit zerstörst du den Lötlack und evtl. sogar die Platine.


----------



## Noxxphox (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ist ausgelaufen (Raijintek triton)*

die platinen sind normalerweise beständig dagegen... das müste dan schon ne müllplatine vom noname hertseler sein wen die was abekomt dabei....
die sind nachm anvertigen normalerweise relativ ätzbeständig... und ich rede nich von reinem aceton...sondern vom acetonhaltigen nagelackentferner... damit lasen sich pcb gut reinigen, sowie wlp entfnen....


----------



## S754 (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ist ausgelaufen (Raijintek triton)*

Passiert immer wieder bei der Triton, ist hier schon öfters vorgekommen!


----------



## VJoe2max (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ist ausgelaufen (Raijintek triton)*



Noxxphox schrieb:


> die platinen sind normalerweise beständig dagegen... das müste dan schon ne müllplatine vom noname hertseler sein wen die was abekomt dabei....
> die sind nachm anvertigen normalerweise relativ ätzbeständig... und ich rede nich von reinem aceton...sondern vom acetonhaltigen nagelackentferner... damit lasen sich pcb gut reinigen, sowie wlp entfnen....



Aceton ist kein Ätzmittel, sondern ein Lösungsmittel, und zwar ein recht aggressives gegenüber vielen Kunststoffen. Deshalb entfernt man damit ja auch Lacke.
Zumindest der Lötlack wird damit aufgelöst oder matt. Platinen aus glasfaserverstärktem Epoxidharz lösen sich mit Aceton zwar nicht sofort auf, aber die Quellen langsam auf. Auch die Bauteile auf der Platine können angegriffen werden, denn auch die haben teilweise wenig beständige Kunststoffbestandteile. Die Gummiböden von Elkos und diverse andere Kunststoffteile sollten z.B nicht mit Aceton in Berührung kommen.


----------



## Noxxphox (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ist ausgelaufen (Raijintek triton)*

aber nicht wen du ein damit feucht gemachtes tuch nuzz um die stelle zu reinigen... so schnel greif das nix an... das brauch seine zeit...
und wen man damit abreibt...und mit nem fuselfreien tuch hinterher pasiert da garnix...

und ja ich meine lösungs nich ätzmitel... verwechselt...ich doof xD

aber zurück zum thema...hab das schon oft genug gemaht mit neueren wie alten karten ale gehen und waren danach sauber... nicht hat sich geändert...
mir ists beim benchen auch schon pasiert dasdie feucht geworden sind .... und wi gesagt bei locker 10mal hat sich nie was getan an den bauteilen...
kla zeig blank draufschüten oder einwirkenlasen is nich...aufn tuch damit abreiben...trockenreiben und trocknen lasen...

ich hab mit der methode schon alerhand mist abekomen...auch flüsigkeiten von ausgelaufenen kowaküs...

und laut inet...wo ich das gefunden hate das das so geht...pasiert da nix beim floten drüberwischen... man sols ja nich drin tränken


----------



## Shoggy (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ist ausgelaufen (Raijintek triton)*

Wenn du nicht unter Zeitdruck stehst, dann hold dir eine Dose Leiterplattenreiniger. Das Zeug nutzen wir in der Firma für kleinere Unfälle oder um Sauereien mit Wärmeleitpaste zu entfernen. Mit dem Zeug kann man die Platine regelrecht fluten und die kleine aufgesteckte Bürste ist ideal um auch etwas hartnäckigere Ablagerungen zu entfernen. Bei deiner Schadensstelle ist ein RAM-Chip in der Nähe und es sieht so aus, dass das Kühlmittel da drunter gelaufen sein könnte. Der Chip sitzt auf einem Array mit vielen kleinen Lötpunkten.  Falls da Kühlmittel reingelaufen ist bekommst du es da nur wieder raus wenn du nicht mit dem Reiniger sparst. Sprich Abtupfen alleine würde dich in dem Fall nicht weit bringen.


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ist ausgelaufen (Raijintek triton)*

Wenn der Hersteller eine Garantie gibt, dann nimm diese als erstes in Anspruch.  Sollte der Hersteller keine Garantie geben, dann setze dich mit Mindfactory in Verbindung und versuche den Kühler auf Gewährleistung tauschen zu lassen. Wenn der Kauf noch keine 2 Jahre her ist, sollte das problemlos möglich sein. 

Für Schäden die durch den Kühler entstanden sind, haften die Hersteller/Verkäufer meines Wissens nach nicht. Sollte also die Grafikkarte defekt sein, hast du Pech gehabt.


----------



## Shoggy (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ist ausgelaufen (Raijintek triton)*



Sniperxxxcool schrieb:


> Für Schäden die durch den Kühler entstanden sind, haften die Hersteller/Verkäufer meines Wissens nach nicht. Sollte also die Grafikkarte defekt sein, hast du Pech gehabt.


Das ist nicht richtig. Es gibt in Deutschland das Produkthaftungsgesetz, was hier zwar greifen würde aber eben typisch Deutsch ganz viele wenn und aber hat.  Bei Sachschäden gibt es eine Selbstbeteiligung von 500,00 Euro, womit das Thema im vorliegenden Fall bereits vom Tisch wäre.


----------



## Noxxphox (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ist ausgelaufen (Raijintek triton)*

sprich wen ich jetz nur angenomen:
so nen caseking highend pc von 8 pack kaufe für knap 12k€ würde ich 11,5k€ von caseking bekomen oder bisel weniger und müste nur 50ü€ beidteuern?
also für sowas lohnt sichs ja dan schon fast so nen highend fertig pc zu kaufen...
auch wen das aufgrund der fehlenden modularität für mich ausfält xD


----------



## SpatteL (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ist ausgelaufen (Raijintek triton)*

Naja, idR ist ja dann nicht gleich der komplette PC im A****.
Wie es VJoe2max ganz gut beschrieben hat, ist da ja meist "nur" die Graka betroffen.
Und da würdest du dann bei einer Titan X z.B. auch nur knapp die Hälfte bekommen.

MfG


----------



## Shoggy (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ist ausgelaufen (Raijintek triton)*

Noxxphoxs, dieses Szenario wäre ein Gewährleistungsfall. Der Rechner als Produkt ist in dem Fall das Problem und Schäden an anderen Sachen oder Personen liegen nicht vor. Da kann der Händler einfach nachbessern und schlimmstenfalls (aus dessen Sicht) die ganze Kiste 1:1 austauschen.

Deine grundsätzliche Überlegung verstehe ich ansonsten auch nicht. Du gewinnst so oder so unterm Strich nichts dazu.


----------



## TheDiabolo (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ist ausgelaufen (Raijintek triton)*

Ich bin sehr verwirrt.. es gibt zich Vorschläge was man nehmen könnte.. jetzt weiß ich nicht was ich nehmen soll.. ich habe vorhin nagellackentferner mit aceton gekauft.. kann ich das nun nehmen oder nicht? Hatte vor Es mit q-tips zu reinigen mit dem entferner.. ich hab echt Panik das ich mehr kaputt mache..


----------



## Noxxphox (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ist ausgelaufen (Raijintek triton)*

also ich habe sowas schon wi gesagtdes öfteren mit nagellackentferner und nem damit befeuchtetetn tuch gesäubert...
meine erfahrung es pasiert nix, jedoch mus man die teile ja nich tränken... feuhctes tuch, abwischen wen nötig sanft abrubbeln  di verschmutzung und dann mit nem fuselfreien tuch anchwischen... anschliesend trocknen lassen


----------



## TheDiabolo (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ist ausgelaufen (Raijintek triton)*

Ich müsste da evtl mit nem q-tIP oder Zahnbürsten ran.. wie man auf dem Bild erkennen kann ist es an die schwer erreichbaren stellen am ram gelaufen und hängt nun dazwischen.. wäre es möglich etwas nagellackentferner an beides zu machen und sanft über die stellen zu wischen oder gilt das als tränken


----------



## -Kerby- (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ist ausgelaufen (Raijintek triton)*

...und wieso nutzt du nicht zur Reinigung das Mittel, dass man auch sonst für die meisten Elektronikteile verwendet, auch in der Industrie?
Nämlich Isopropanol 100%? 

Nur so ein Vorschlag von mir. Das gängigste Mittel und damit kannst du das auch reinigen, zumindest würde ich es mit diesem Mittelchen eher testen, als mit Aceton.


----------



## TheDiabolo (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ist ausgelaufen (Raijintek triton)*

Wo bekommt man sowas? Jemand Erfahrungen damit?


----------



## NerdFlanders (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ist ausgelaufen (Raijintek triton)*

Mein Rat: Halte dich an den ebay Link vom Aqua Computer Staff, die werde am meisten Erfahrung mit solchen Situationen haben.

Als Trägermittel für Flüssigkeitsreiniger eignen sich übrigens Kaffefilter am besten - die hinterlassen keine Fasern.


----------



## TheDiabolo (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ist ausgelaufen (Raijintek triton)*

Ich habe gerade schon etwas gereinigt. habe einen q-tip in den nagellackentferner mit aceton getaucht und ihn danach in einem zewa tuch etwas ausgetrocknet.. dann vorsichtig die teile bestrichen um die rote farbe zu entfernen.. ging recht gut.. danach habe ich mit einer zahnbürste die mir nicht zugänglichen stellen versucht zu reinigen, allerdings ohne zusätzliche hilfsmittel wie den nagellackentferner.. dann habe ich noch alles abgetupft und mehrfach darüber gerieben.. nun liegt sie erstmal umgedreht auf einem zewa tuch, damit falls was raus läuft (was ich nicht denke, habe denke ich vieles beseitigen können) es auf das tuch läuft und nicht in die graka... man sieht an einigen stellen (z.b. den rand vom ram und diese kleinen 2 chips dazwischen) noch gaaanz leicht etwas rot.. aber da gehe ich evtl morgen nochmal vorsichtig bei. flüssigkeit scheint das jedenfalls nicht zu sein. montag würde ich evtl nochmal druckluftspray kaufen und nochmal überall entlang pusten falls etwas sich in den rillen verfangen hat und evtl doch noch was nass ist.. dann würde ich vllt ganz leicht und kurz mit dem föhn etwas trocknen und noch nen tag warten.. falls aber nichts mehr da ist evtl montag dann ausprobieren... ich bin sehr gespannt..


----------



## Noxxphox (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ist ausgelaufen (Raijintek triton)*

mach das so nur wenn du mit drucluftspray und föhn da rumhantierst... die arbeiten ja beide mit druck (lol sagt ja druckliuftpsray xD) da kan es seind as du flüsigkeit aus eienr ritze pustest die beim föhnen nicht komplet trocknet... ich empfehle druckluftspray föhn druckluftspay föhn druckluftspray föhn und dan nochmal nen tag lufttrocknen....
ich weis es klingt total übervorsichtig... aber jedes waseratom ist eines zu viel... man solte unbedingt dafür sorgen das die harware gut gedrocknet ist...
lufttrocknen heist diesmla nicht auf nen tuch legen sondern mit der betrofenen stelle nach ausen... soltest du morgen öh heute shcon machen um die trocknung bestmöglich zu beshcleunigen 

wie gesagt übervorsichtig? ev n bisel.. aber lieber auf numer sicher anstat das die hardware ging und durch nicht komplete trockung beim test schroten^^


----------



## TheDiabolo (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ist ausgelaufen (Raijintek triton)*

Klingt vernünftig. In der zwischenZeit spiele ich einfach mal auf der ps3 ein paar exklusiv games die ich lange vor mir her geschoben habe  ich kann warten.


----------



## Noxxphox (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ist ausgelaufen (Raijintek triton)*

gute ansicht....
hab das das auch bei meinem netzteil undnmeinem hauptrechner mainboard so gemacht gehabt... empfehlung war 1 tag.s.. bri mir earens 4 mit frühs und abends einmal abföhnen sowie in der sonne trocknen lasen...
um versteckte tropfen heraus zu bekomen das betrofene teil einfach ale paar h postionsmösig ändern.. wichtig ist dabei nur das di betroffene stele an der lift ist damits gut trocknet


----------



## VJoe2max (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ist ausgelaufen (Raijintek triton)*

Ist ein Wasseratom so was wie ein Bieratom? 

Auf die molekulare Ebene muss man da gar nicht runter. Das Problem gerade bei RAM-Bausteinen hat Shoggy ja schon angesprochen. Selbst mit Druckluft kann es sein, dass sich die Flüssigkeit im Ballgrid-Array unter dem Chip hält. Da wäre ich extrem vorsichtig. Die Methode das nur oberflächlich und an den Bauteilrändern zu behandeln, birgt ein relativ großes Risiko, dass dir der Chip beim Wiedereinbau in Rauch aufgeht. 

Die Kapillarkräfte sind stärker als man vllt. vermutet. Ein verdrängendes Mittel mit dem man die Platine flutet was sich danach rückstandsfrei auch aus engen Spalten verflüchtigt ist auf jeden Fall die sicherere Variante. Eine Garantie das es klappt kann man ohnehin nicht geben, aber die Chancen erhöhen sich, wenn man´s richtig macht. Trockenen im Ofen bei niedriger Temperatur ist ebenfalls hilfreich. Bei Raumtemperatur kann es selbst bei leicht verdampfenden Flüssigkeiten verdammt lange dauern bis sie sich auch in Kapillarspalten verflüchtigen.


----------



## Noxxphox (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ist ausgelaufen (Raijintek triton)*

ich hate es bisher nie das es unter nen vram baustein geflosen ist... is mir bei noch keiner graka mit vram auf der rückseite pasoert daher kan ich zu dem szenario nicht viel sagen... recht hast du schon ... man mus vorsichtig sein


----------



## TheDiabolo (29. Juni 2015)

Also ich werde erstmal die Methode druckluftspray-föhn-druckluftspray-föhn... usw probieren.. musste nur bis heute warten da ich nix da hatte.. gereinigt habe ich optisch gut mit dem nagellackentferner, q-tips, zewa tücher, zahnbürste..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shoggy (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ist ausgelaufen (Raijintek triton)*

Dein Rotlicht () im Hintergrund macht es nicht gerade einfach zu sagen, ob das jetzt sauber ist.


----------



## Noxxphox (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ist ausgelaufen (Raijintek triton)*

nochmal fotos bitte ohne extremen rotstich... so kan man wol kaum ein wirkliches urteil fällen


----------



## TheDiabolo (29. Juni 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So gestern mit Druckluft probiert und nichts ist rausgekommen. Danach nochmal etwas mit dem nagellackentferner rüber.. abgetupft.. so.. heute evtl mal ausprobieren


----------



## Shoggy (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ist ausgelaufen (Raijintek triton)*

Ich sehe da an diversen Widerständen immer noch einen roten Saum. Da würde der von mir erwähnte Leitplattenreiniger seine Vorzüge ausspielen: da bleibt so etwas nicht zurück


----------



## TheDiabolo (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ist ausgelaufen (Raijintek triton)*

Das blöde ist das es schwer zu fotografieren ist. Da ist eigentlich nichts mehr rot.


----------



## Noxxphox (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ist ausgelaufen (Raijintek triton)*

wen du denkst es ist trocken teste...
wie gesagt mir is sowas nochnie bei ner graka mit rückseitiger vram bestügung pasiert... ob da was drunter ist ksn ich somit nicht wirklich beirteilen...und vor alem nich obs trocken is


----------



## Ulami (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ist ausgelaufen (Raijintek triton)*

Am Ende würd ich trotzdem nochmal 2Stunden bei 50° Umluft "backen". Mag nur fürs Gefühl sein, aber ich persönlich hätte dann weniger Sorgen, dass die Karte unnötig beschädigt wird.


Zum Nagellackentferner... Schau doch einfach mal was da so alles drinnen ist. Der von meiner Freundin hat "leicht fettende Eigenschaften", was zwar total toll gegen das Austrocknen des Nagelbettes hilft, aber wohl nicht wirklich toll auf einer Platine ist. Hab meine CPU damit jedenfalls nicht so sauber bekommen, wie ich das erhofft hatte.

Reiningungsbenzin ist wohl eine bessere Wahl. Das von Shoggy verlinkte Profizeug kostet auch nicht die Welt und wärs wohl wert...


----------



## Nachty (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ist ausgelaufen (Raijintek triton)*

Bau ein das Ding und Spiel weiter  Man kann es auch übertreiben mit dem Trocknungswahn


----------



## Shoggy (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ist ausgelaufen (Raijintek triton)*



TheDiabolo schrieb:


> Da ist eigentlich nichts mehr rot.


Wenn mir die Karte jemand ohne weitere Infos gegeben hätte, und ich sollte bestimmen ob die einen Wasserschaden erlitten hat, dann hätte ich das nach wenigen Sekunden eindeutig bestätigen können. Die Ablagerungen um diverse Bauteile herum sind deutlich zu sehen. Ich hab versucht den Farbanteil mal übertrieben rauszufiltern. Ich störe mich da vor allem an den zwei markierten Bereichen da man das auch auf dem Originalbild sehen kann.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheDiabolo (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ist ausgelaufen (Raijintek triton)*

Wie gesagt, das sieht nur so aus auf den Fotos. Han die Bilder nicht besser hinbekommen. Aber die karte ist definitiv sauber. Habe sie gestern eingebaut und auf Herz und Nieren getestet.. 4 std witcher 3 hat sie überlebt.. 1 std davon  sogar extrem übertaktet auf 1440mhz gpu Takt ohne sorge (mit 110% powerlimit).. also sollte sie schon laufen.. habe raijintek mal angeschrieben.. mal sehen was die sagen.. will jetzt auf luftkühlung wechseln.. kann jemand was für 1150 empfehlen?


----------



## Noxxphox (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ist ausgelaufen (Raijintek triton)*

das übliche...
dark rock3, broken 2, himalaya


----------



## the_leon (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ist ausgelaufen (Raijintek triton)*

Kommt auf deine Cpu drauf an....
i5 oder Xeon: EKL Brocken Eco
i7 oder i5 K: Thermalright HR-02 Macho
i7 K: beQuiet! Dark Rock Pro 3


----------



## Noxxphox (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ist ausgelaufen (Raijintek triton)*

das had nix mit der  pu zu tun...
du kanst genau so gut nen dark rock 3 oder broken aufn i5 hauen... kühler ist gut...oder gleiche temps bei viel leiserer külung...


----------



## AzeX (11. August 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ist ausgelaufen (Raijintek triton)*

Habe mir die Triton auch gegönnt, alleine wegen der Optik und der Kühlung wegen dem Preis.
Heute dann der Gau. Das Ding läuft aus, PC geht aus und geht nicht mehr an. MF angeschrieben, dann Hersteller nach Raten. Jedenfalls Mainboard, Wakü und Graka dort hin schicken...

Ich hoffe mal, dass nichts kaputt ist. 
Naja, das Ding war am Anfang schon komisch. Musste einen Schlauch mit Kabelbinder befestigen, weil der Aufsatz nicht passte.

Was denkt ihr, kann da was Schrott gegangen sein? Der Typ meinte nur, wenn was kaputt ist, kümmern wir uns. Ich hoffe doch mal...


----------



## NerdFlanders (11. August 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ist ausgelaufen (Raijintek triton)*

Ohne den Schaden selbst gesehen zu haben schwer zu sagen. Aber grundsätzlich bedeutet Wasser + Elektrizität = Schaden


----------



## AzeX (12. August 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ist ausgelaufen (Raijintek triton)*

https://www.dropbox.com/sc/0f9d3v06tzle4v8/AADOJGR5BISPCm8o2PHypxoPa

Musste an den Hersteller Bilder schicken. Naja, man sieht ja wo es hingelaufen ist...


----------



## Alex931 (13. August 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ist ausgelaufen (Raijintek triton)*

Phu, 

zum Glück hab ich mir die kowakü nicht geholt, war kurz davor sie zu bestellen. Hieß ja ne Zeit lang das die neuen überarbeitet worden und das Problem somit behoben sind aber wie man hier liest scheint dem ja nicht so. 
Habe dann zu dem Thermaltake Pacific RL240 gegriffen. 370€ und alles dabei, Radiator, D5 Pumpe, Agb etc. Was mich nur wundert ist, das er im Desktop Betrieb meinen 5820K auf 47C° hält. Müsste das nicht kühler sein? Die Lüfter am Radiator laufen da 3-400 U/min. Kennt sich da jeamand mit aus?


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (13. August 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ist ausgelaufen (Raijintek triton)*

Weiß einer ob sowas bei den Corsair H100i GTX auch schonmal passiert ist ? Nachdem ich das alles hier gelesen und gesehen hab ist mir ein bischen mulmig.


----------



## sh4sta (13. August 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ist ausgelaufen (Raijintek triton)*



Alex931 schrieb:


> Phu,
> Was mich nur wundert ist, das er im Desktop Betrieb meinen 5820K auf 47C° hält. Müsste das nicht kühler sein? Die Lüfter am Radiator laufen da 3-400 U/min. Kennt sich da jeamand mit aus?



Ich würde einfach mal tippen das die Lüfter zulangsam drehen für einen 65mm dicken Radiator. Ausserdem isset "nur" ein 240er und wenn deine CPU dann auch noch ein Hitzkopf ist kommen diese Temps schon hin. Einfach mal die Lüfter 6-700rpm laufen lassen zum test. 


greetz


----------



## Alex931 (13. August 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ist ausgelaufen (Raijintek triton)*

OK, werds mal probieren. Was sollte er denn so im Desktop für Temps haben? Meine mal iwo was von 24-30C° gelesen zu haben.


----------



## sh4sta (13. August 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ist ausgelaufen (Raijintek triton)*

Keine Ahnung. Ich kann dir zum Vergleich nur die Temps von meinem 4790K anbieten. Der ist atm im Idle bei ~30° und die Graka bei 31°. Wassertemp liegt bei 29,3°.  Allerdings habe ich wesentlich mehr Radifläche 2x140er Radiatoren, 1x360er Radi und einen Nova mit 4*180.

greetz


sry für Offtopic


----------



## Alex931 (13. August 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ist ausgelaufen (Raijintek triton)*

Super, danke.


----------



## xXFreshCoastXx (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ist ausgelaufen (Raijintek triton)*

Hallo Community,

letzte Woche wollte ich das Wasser aus meiner Wasserkühlung austauschen. dabei handelt es sich um das Aquacomputer Double Protect Ultra Wasser. Nun zu meinem Problem als ich einen Schlauch abgemacht habe um dort reinzupusten, das am anderem Schlauch das Wasser hinaus fliest, habe ich vergessen an der Pumpe die auf der CPU ist ( Alphacool Eisblock ) die Kappe, für den Einlass des Wassers zu schließen. Dort ist mir darauf das ganze Wasser über das Board in die PCI Slots, auf die Batterie und sogar ein bisschen ins Netzteil gelaufen. Daraufhin habe ich die Batterie entfernt und alles mit Wattestäpchen abgetupft nun ist nirgends mehr das Wasser zusehen ich habe den PC auch nicht mehr an gemacht, sondern ihn die letzte Woche nur rumstehen lassen. Ist der PC jetzt kaputt oder ist es egal, da es ja nicht leitendes Wasser ist, habe nur jetzt ziemlich Angst das Ding anzuschalten, das alles in Funken aufgeht

1. PC war natürlich aus.
2. PC wurde auch nicht mehr angeschalten.
3. Wasser wurde vom Mainboard entfernt.
4. Es war ungefähr 300ml, was über das Board gelaufen ist (wenn dies hilft ).
5. Ich habe auch noch über die Komponenten Klopapier gemacht nur ist das Total durchgeweicht.

Was mache ich jetzt? 

Bitte um Antwort und Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe


----------



## sok904 (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ist ausgelaufen (Raijintek triton)*

War das Netzteil eingesteckt als dir das Wasser drüber gelaufen ist?
Hast du die betroffenen Bauteile mit den hier im Thread beschriebenen mitteln gereinigt?
Hast du alle betroffenen Bauteile mindestens 2 Tage trockenen lassen?

Solltest du keinen Strom auf den Bauteilen gehabt haben während das Wasser drüber lief, alles gesäubert und getrocknet haben, brauchst du dir wenig Sorgen machen. Kein Strom kein Schaden. Rückstände vom Double Protect beseitigt und alles trocken? Dann testen. Hast keine Wahl als es auszuprobieren.

Edit: Sry hatte ich überlesen: Wasser im Netzteil ist übel. Würde dir nicht raten es zu öffnen und daran rum zu basteln. Ob das Wasser destilliert ist oder nicht, spielt nach einer gewissen Zeit keine Rolle mehr, da der Staub auf den Bauteilen und auch in der Wakü das Wasser ionisiert und somit wieder leitend macht.
Dein Problem ist aber wahrscheinlich nicht die Feuchtigkeit wenn du das Ding 1 Woche hast trocknen lassen, sondern die Rückstände vom Double Protect. Da sind ja Zusätze drin die unter Umständen Schaden anrichten können. Das weiß ich allerdings nicht und müsstest vielleicht mal bei Aqua Computer nachfragen.
Teste das Netzteil als erstes ohne die Komponenten damit dir nicht irgendwas weg schmort. Also alle Kabel ab, ATX Stecker überbrücken und einfach mal ein wenig laufen lassen. Eventuell ist es auch eine Idee mal zu einem PC Laden zu gehen. Die haben meist Netzteil-Prüfgeräte und können dir sagen ob alle Ströme auf den unterschiedlichen Steckern innerhalb der ATX Norm arbeiten. Kostet wahrscheinlich ein bisschen was, aber das lohnt sich natürlich schon wenn man überlegt sich vielleicht sonst seine teure Hardware zu schrotten.


----------



## illousion (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ist ausgelaufen (Raijintek triton)*

Halte dich an Tipps vom Vorredner 

Ich kann berichten, dass ich mal Bier im Netzteil hatte  es lief erst 10s weiter und dann ging der Rechner aus. Hatte es dann vom strom getrennt, trocken geföhnt und wieder angeschlosse und es ging noch, glaube das war aber mehr Glück als verstand 

Ich drücke dir die Daumen  

Aber deswegen sollte man (GERADE MIT WAKÜ) das gesamte System von strom Trennen und danach noch einmal den Einschaltknopf betätigen, da du so eine Höhere Warscheinlichkeit hast, dass der Rechner das überlebt 
Die Batterie sollte nicht das Problem sein, dest. Wasser + Staub ist nicht der allerbeste Leiter


----------

